
Hello Ahead: Easing the Path to ADHD Treatment - ZeroCool2u
https://www.helloahead.com/
======
coldandflu
Have tried to contact and reschedule a paid appointment for over a week and
only been meet with condescension and lack of contact. Not so good for a
service offering “easy ADHD” help. As a diagnosed ADHD patient for over 20
years, this is BS customer service.

~~~
arixsommer
Hi! I work with Ahead's customer experience team. I'm really sorry that your
request hasn't been resolved quickly. I'd like to help find out how to get
this fixed for you. Can you send your name and the email address you signed up
with to ariana@helloahead.com or support@helloahead.com. I'll help get this
sorted ASAP.

